# Where Is It Now



## Buffalo21 (Jun 25, 2020)

I’ve spent close to an hour looking for the MT#5 x MT#3 sleeve that came with the lathe, I wanted to use the SYOZ 25/EOC 25 x MT#3 collet chuck. I made a spindle end cap and the draw bar, I found all of those pieces, except the MT#5 x MT#3 sleeve.

I thought this would be quicker than installing the direct mount D1-4 5C collet chuck. Alas, it was not quicker.

Its probably in the same box as my 1/2” CCMT lathe tool, the 1-60 drill bit sizing plate and the hinged pin spanner wrench


----------



## Nutfarmer (Jun 25, 2020)

It will show up soon as you but a replacement part.  It always happens that way.


----------



## Janderso (Jun 25, 2020)

Nutfarmer said:


> It will show up soon as you but a replacement part. It always happens that way.


Yep


----------



## matthewsx (Jun 25, 2020)

Well, this is a new use for the forum. Have you checked your pockets? Junk drawer in the kitchen?

John


----------



## matthewsx (Jun 25, 2020)

Maybe the wife's purse....


----------



## BGHansen (Jun 25, 2020)

Check the spindle of the lathe?


----------



## kb58 (Jun 25, 2020)

I remember one time using a piece of scrap steel to make a spacer for something or other, then later, couldn't find my boring bar. Yup.


----------



## benmychree (Jun 25, 2020)

I'm sure that it is a "safe" place.


----------



## westerner (Jun 25, 2020)

matthewsx said:


> Junk drawer in the kitchen?


Have you seen this man's shop? He owns more toolboxes that any 3 mechanics I have ever met. 
It is a serious testament to his memory that he can find anything inside of a 2 hour search.


----------



## Aukai (Jun 26, 2020)

Thank God I'm not the only one to have so many drawers to check. Some times remembering what I have is a challenge too.


----------



## Tozguy (Jun 26, 2020)

Maybe it is still stuck on an MT3 tool?

I looked for my  3/8 to 1/2 square drive adapter for days until giving up and putting one on my shopping list. 
Then the following week I found it on a 3/8 torque wrench. So small it looked like part of the wrench.


----------



## Twirpunky (Jun 26, 2020)

I once worked in a small one man job shop.  I had to make brass part for a customer.  To charge for brass,  we would weigh the part and charge by weight. The scale was above eye level.  I made the part and measured the weight.  The customer showed up the next day to get his part.  I wasted at least 1/2 hour looking for that part.  So, with the customer waiting, I frantically made another part.  Reached up to put the new part in the scale and found the original right there in the scale.  I asked if he need two of those parts.  We both got a good laugh and the shop ended up with the original part.

D


----------



## matthewsx (Jun 26, 2020)

If I could only get back all the time I've spent looking for something right under my nose I'd be 22 years old again
Hope you found it and put it back in it's proper place again....

Cheers,

John


----------



## mmcmdl (Jun 26, 2020)

Everything in my " shops " have their own special place . Trouble is , I'm not sure where that place is .  I've moved so much stuff lately I'm finding things that I needed 2 years ago . I think I have oil filter wrenches in every drawer I own now just because I can buy them for 5 bucks across the street rather than search for 5 hours for the 20-30 that I own .


----------



## Meta Key (Jun 27, 2020)

Don’t worry! By the time you find the thing you will have completely forgot why you needed it in the first place. Then, you’ll have time to put it where it “belongs “.   

MK


----------



## hman (Jun 27, 2020)

matthewsx said:


> If I could only get back all the time I've spent looking for something right under my nose I'd be 22 years old again


Sorry, just can't resist ...


----------



## Buffalo21 (Jun 27, 2020)

Everyone can rest easy now, I found the MT#5 x MT#3 sleeve, for some reason, it was in with the 3rd spare set of R8 milling machine collets. The lathe tool and the other stuff is still MIA.


----------

